# Willow had a big gross booboo



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I have to take her to the vet today for a Lyme booster anyway, but yesterday we found this gross thing on her neck. It can't have been there long cause I brush her every other day. 
It feels like s huge scab with hair crusted to it. There is no sign of blood or staining from blood and its on the white hair so I would be able to tell. 
We tried wetting the area down to move the hair and get a better look but if it is a scab I didn't want to pull it off.
My concern is someone on here was talking about their dog having a scab and the vet picked it off causing it to get infected.
I don't want them to pick at it but it is so strange I can't imagine what it is. It does not seem to bother her. This is almost as bad as having a child being sick with worry (probably over noting) 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor little Willow. I hope the vet will figure out what it is! It isn't something that just got matted in her fur? I know sometimes I think Molly has a scab and it ends up being something she picked up outside and it gets tangled up in her hair.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Do you get ticks over there? Could it be a big tick? Hope she is ok xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> Do you get ticks over there? Could it be a big tick? Hope she is ok xxx


It's way to big to be a tick. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

it was Karen (wilfboy) who had a scab on wilf I believe, then they gave him antibiotics because it was then an open wound. I dont think it was ever infected.

do her and Jake ever play rough and it could just have been a play bite or something, though that would have shown blood I guess.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Willow and poor you, because I don't suppose she is remotely bothered...
Could it have been a spot/cyst that has popped - like a blocked hair follicule? The scab being made up of seeped pus 
Could try sponging the area with warm salty water.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Aww poor girlie, I wonder what happened? Maybe a bit of rough and tumble. Some warm salty water might help but I think you're right in not pulling it off. Hope you find out what it is/was x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw, good luck Willow xx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Aww, poor willow, I hope it turns out to be nothing that is hurting her x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooo I hope she's ok Donna and that it's nothing, I'm sure it won't be especially as it isn't bothering her.
Yeh it was Wilf with a wasted trip to the vets, the area was never infected, I just had to pay for drugs just incase it got infected after he'd caused it to be open


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

How's willows booboo now Donna? 
Is it on her skin or just fur?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh goodness! Sounds strange! Will be interesting to know. The vet may have to take it off to inspect what's below.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> How's willows booboo now Donna?
> Is it on her skin or just fur?


We are at the vet now so I'll let you know. It's so gross. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> We are at the vet now so I'll let you know. It's so gross.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Oh I really hope she's ok and it's not a big jakey booger he's wiped on her


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Any news Donna? Hope Willow is ok. 


Clare, Obi & Roo xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Oh I really hope she's ok and it's not a big jakey booger he's wiped on her


You always manage to make me laugh


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They said they don't want to pick at it cause it seems to be healing ok. They said just watch it and as long as it
Does not seem infected and she leaves it alone it's fine. I'm good with that. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> They said they don't want to pick at it cause it seems to be healing ok. They said just watch it and as long as it
> Does not seem infected and she leaves it alone it's fine. I'm good with that.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Well that is good news. Do they know what caused it??


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

No clue.... I don't think it was Jake cause of where it is and he has never hurt her but who knows. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Good news!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

You can't really see it through the hair but it's this big

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

That is big.. Maybe she caught it on some bramble?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> That is big.. Maybe she caught it on some bramble?


I have this thing about scabs they really gross me out!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Maybe it's a zit isn't she a teenager now in doggy years??


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Scabs are natures plasters! The alternatives are way worse, uncontrolled bleeding or a cut open to infection. Healthy dogs get good solid scabs, this scab is a good thing!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh Glad they werent worried, and glad they didnt do the picking!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> oh Glad they werent worried, and glad they didnt do the picking!


me too! It is really big and in a bad place. I couldn't even put on a cone if I had too. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Poor Willow hope shes careful when she plays with Jake? Get better soon xx


----------

